# Start des Messenger beim Start von Outlook unterbinden



## Vacant (12. April 2004)

Hi,

Ich finde es ziemlich lästig dass Outlook automatisch den Microsoft Messenger mitstartet. Weiss jemand wie das unterbunden werden kann?

Thx

Vacant


----------



## steff aka sId (12. April 2004)

Das geht in den Optionen vom Messenger. Da kannst du einstellen ob der Messenger beim Start von WIndows geladen werden soll und ob er beim starten von Outlook mitgestarted werden soll.
Greetz Steff


----------



## wackelpudding (13. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von steff aka sId _
> *Das geht in den Optionen vom Messenger. Da kannst du einstellen [...] ob er beim starten von Outlook mitgestarted werden soll.*


Nicht ganz richtig: Der Autostart mit Windows ist in den Optionen des Messengers zu finden, der Autostart mit OE in den Optionen von OE selber [*Extras*&nbsp;| *Optionen*&nbsp;| *Automatisch bei MSN Messenger anmelden* oder so ähnlich].


----------



## SilentWarrior (13. April 2004)

Zwei weitere (vielleicht) hilfreiche Tips:

1.) Lad dir xp-AntiSpy runter (http://www.xp-antispy.org). Das Programm hat vielfältige Einstellungsmöglichkeiten und kann u. a. den MSN Messenger vollständig deinstallieren.
2.) Wenn dir das zu umständlich ist, kannst du auch einfach die Datei msmsgs.exe im Verzeichnis C:\Programme\Messenger\ umbenennen... z. B. in "bullshit-programm.exe".


----------



## Georg Melher (13. April 2004)

Noch eine Möglichkeit: Den Müll einfach deinstallieren.  

Gehe in C:\Windows\inf und suche nach der Datei *sysoc.inf* , öffne sie und gehe über Bearbeiten -> Ersetzen -> Im Suchfeld *hide* eingeben und auf den Button *Alle ersetzen*. Speichere die Datei und gehe nun in Systemsteuerung -> Software -> Windows Komponenten entfernen/hinzufügen. Hier kann man jetzt den Messenger gemütlich deinstallieren.


----------



## ByeBye 46085 (14. April 2004)

*xp-AntiSpy*

kann dir nur das Tool xp-AntiSpy empfellen. Kann noch viele andere nützliche Einstellungen verändern. Und von nebenwirkungen habe ich auch noch nichts gemerkt. 

g chief


----------



## wackelpudding (14. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von chiefwiegam_
> *Und von nebenwirkungen habe ich auch noch nichts gemerkt.*


Sei froh: Wenn man einige Einstellungen [weiß nimmer welche] über xp-AntiSpy vornimmt, können alle Icons aus dem SysTray verschwinden. Kann man aber manuell mit RegEdit wieder zurücksetzen, so dass es nur im ersten Moment und bis zur Suche mit Google oder einer anderen bevorzugten Suchmaschine ärgerlich ist.


----------



## Georg Melher (14. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Malte1019 _
> *Sei froh: Wenn man einige Einstellungen [weiß nimmer welche] über xp-AntiSpy vornimmt, können alle Icons aus dem SysTray verschwinden. Kann man aber manuell mit RegEdit wieder zurücksetzen, so dass es nur im ersten Moment und bis zur Suche mit Google oder einer anderen bevorzugten Suchmaschine ärgerlich ist.  *



Ich setze mal voraus, dass jeder sich vorher die Punkte durchliest, bevor man blind alles anklickt und ausführt. Da kann man wirklich keinen anderen verantwortlich machen.

Die grössten Probleme sitzen noch immer ~ 50 cm vor dem Bildschirm.


----------



## wackelpudding (14. April 2004)

Das Problem dabei ist, dass in den Tooltips nix vom Verschwinden der Icons drin steht, daher... aber wie gesagt: Wenn die Icons verschwinden sollten – erst Google und nicht format x:.


----------



## ByeBye 46085 (14. April 2004)

ich habe an meinem System alle Einstellungen vorgenommen, aber würde mich noch wunder nehmen was bei dir schief ging.

Welches Xp hast du? Welche Funktion war das?


----------



## wackelpudding (14. April 2004)

Ich hab’ das auf  ’nem XP&nbsp;Pro mit installiertem SP1 mitbekommen gehabt – und weiß echt nicht mehr an welcher xp-AnitSpy-Einstellung es lag.
War aber auch nur als allgemeiner Hinweis gedacht, ist ja ansich kein Fehler im Programm sondern [mal wieder] in Windows.


----------



## Vacant (15. April 2004)

Danke für die vielen Antworten. Ich hab mich mal auf den Tip von Georg gestürzt und der hat funktioniert 

Thx

Vacant


----------

